# Windows Media Player steuern



## facepown (8. Okt 2012)

Hey,

bin neu hier und habe recht wenig erfahrung mit Foren und hoffe desahlb das mir kleine Fehler verziehen werden. Hoffe habe die richtige abteilung getroffen 

Ich arbeite momentan an einem elektrotechnischen Projekt ( Deshalb ist mir die Javaprogrammierung etwas fremd. Einfaches Grundwissen sind zwar vorhanden aber nicht bis ins kleinste detail) , bei dem ich werte an den Java Senden will (ein Arduino System). 
Mit hilfe dieser werte möchte ich gerne den Windows Media Player steuern. Und genau hier liegt das problem : Ist es überhaupt möglich denn Windows Media Player mit einem Javaprogramm direkt anzusprechen und anschliessent zu steuern oder gibt es da Probleme? Und wenn es möglich wäre , wo kann ich dann gucken wie es möglich ist (eine bibliotheek oder sowas wäre cool )?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## troll (8. Okt 2012)

also es muss auf jeden fall möglich sein den WMP von außen über eine lib zu steuern ... oder über callbacks damit ein anderes programm steuern zu lassen ... aber ich denke für dein vorhaben sollte es andere möglichkeiten geben


----------



## kaetzacoatl (8. Okt 2012)

ich hab des mal mit [JAPI]java.lang.Runtime#exec()[/JAPI] gemacht.


----------

